# Marshmallo knife extravaganza.



## Marshmallo

Alright here's my newest family member made by Jamison Chopp. Core is 26C3 taken to about 64 rockwell. With a layer of nickel and 15n20 on either side. Handle is Tasmanian blackwood and mango. Had it about a week now. Very well crafted knife. With good profile and good taper. Very pleased with how this one turned out.


----------



## Marshmallo

Here is a family photo missing a few members. I'll add them and a list when I get some more time.


----------



## Marshmallo

Here is my T Hinoura made of ats34. I was wanting a river jump but found this one first. And I'll say I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Karinkharris

Good looking knife.


----------



## Marshmallo

Be very jealous. Had a friend make this for me recently.


----------



## BillHanna

choil?


----------



## Marshmallo




----------



## Marshmallo

Konosuke Fujiyama. 255mm aogami 2. Snagged it from CKTG this week. So it's my first fujiyama and wow. It feels magical in the hand. Love the profile and the fit and finish are tip top! Came pretty dang sharp.


----------



## jedy617

Marshmallo said:


> View attachment 165242
> View attachment 165243
> View attachment 165244
> 
> 
> Konosuke Fujiyama. 255mm aogami 2. Snagged it from CKTG this week. So it's my first fujiyama and wow. It feels magical in the hand. Love the profile and the fit and finish are tip top! Came pretty dang sharp.


What's the heel height on it? Also grabbed one and waiting on it to show up.


----------



## Marshmallo

jedy617 said:


> What's the heel height on it? Also grabbed one and waiting on it to show up.



It's right at 50mm


----------

